# Johnson & Johnson First Aid Kit Review



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I added a small first aid kit to our hurricane kit the other day. It's the Johnsons & Johnsons Safe Travels First Aid kit. It was on sale at Walgreens for something like $3 or $4. There is a little extra room in the box so you can do a lot of Altoids tin tricks. Of course, I just added a few things like a full tube of Neosporin and swapped out bandaids for latex free bandaids.

Here is a full review:
Product Review: Johnson & Johnson Safe Travels First Aid Kit

It's nice to have everything in one place rather than in scattered medicine cabinets around the apartment. What else should I add to round out the kit to a typical family level? Full disaster level? Or run from the "black helicopters" of the new world order level?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a couple small first aid kits from Staples that have been beefed up with other things I view as neccessities. They are small and inexpensive. My first aid level isn't much above the first aid merrit badge, but it is something. I am always cautious in what I do and don't take unneccessary risks. Then there is always that time when you least expect it, Thats when it's time to contact the professionals.


----------

